# Increasing melanin hair and skin - no mt 2



## sabro (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm already experienced with melanotan 2 and though I got both skin and hair darkening as a redhead, I'm already looking for some possible alternatives where you need no injections or needles

 Lately I???ve been reading about patents darkening hair and skin at the pigmentation level.  In lots of patents L-phenylalanine ( precursor of tyrosine), tyrosine and/or L-dopa are involved  
  I think the right way to get it to the hair follicle/dermal papilla would be easier to darken.  I just need a good formula, Is there anyone who could help me?

if you google words like: patent tyrosine darken skin hair   you'll find some patents with formulas.

for more info, just pm me


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2011)

melanotan colors your hair too?


----------



## JMRQ (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a really specific question and I wouldn't expect an answer with good info here... =( sry


----------



## sabro (Feb 14, 2011)

yes, melanotan increases melanin and in redheads it turns new growth darker ( more like mid brown in my case)
Yes, it's a really specific question but any help could lead to a solution. 
Somebody I know over the internet experienced with this formula:
Ethoxyldiglycol  20%-25%
Distilled water   60%-80%
Acetyl tyrosine (better absorbed than tyrosine) 1%-5% (water-soluble)

don't know if it's the best one ( before paying for all that stuff, I need more info/opinions) : others say phenylalanine is a better option. 
I've only heard that an oral way is not the right way to get to the follicle or dermal papillal


----------



## JMRQ (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you might find an answer at Bodybuilding Forum - Supplement Review - Anabolicminds.com - their forum discusses this really "elite" shit...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 14, 2011)

I've never heard of OTC product or an oral product that comes close to melanotan.


----------



## |Z| (Feb 14, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I've never heard of OTC product or an oral product that comes close to melanotan.



Unfortunately for the OP, I'm in agreement here. Sorry dude.

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## sabro (Feb 15, 2011)

well, tyrosine is the precursor of melanin and in patents it's described how to get it to the follicle or dermal papillal. 
Of course it's not in stores yet but neither is melanotan.


----------



## sabro (Feb 15, 2011)

sabro said:


> well, tyrosine is the precursor of melanin and in patents it's described how to get it to the follicle or dermal papillal.
> Of course it's not in stores yet but neither is melanotan.
> 
> In one of those patents copper dca/tyrosine is used both thing that have something to do with melanin I thought


----------



## wilson55555 (Apr 29, 2011)

Where do you go 2 get melanotan 2?


----------



## |Z| (Apr 30, 2011)

wilson55555 said:


> Where do you go 2 get melanotan 2?



Some of the board sponsors may have it if you want to test it out on your laboratory rat...


----------

